# Officials Overstepping??



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Depends on who you believe.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/11/28/iowa-farmer-state-square-prize-antlers/76516166/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

One heck of a buck...something smells about the whole thing. Buck looks to be well over 180" so with that much bone, some folks would do anything.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Funny it used to be innocent until proven guilty, know its seem your guilty and you have prove your innocent


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

The DNR is a boot jack thug organization that needs to be eliminated. I for one am tired of feeding these deer and other wildlife that they use as job security. A police officer has to have a warrant to even come on your property to search for manything. The DNR just do it out spite or because their ego's are bigger than the stubby little appendage in thier pants. Just another example of a over reaching government beuracracy.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

steve IN said:


> The DNR is a boot jack thug organization that needs to be eliminated. ... A police officer has to have a warrant to even come on your property to search for manything. The DNR just do it out spite or because their ego's are bigger than the stubby little appendage in thier pants. Just another example of a over reaching government beuracracy.


Harrumph!!

Around my neck of the woods, the possum cops are jerks. They are a division of State police and are even worse than the seat-belt-ticket-writing brothers. I know a decent trooper that gave up being a possum cop because, in his explanation, he rarely caught criminals. He mostly ended up writing tickets to a poor family out for a cheap family time and someone didn't have a whistle in the canoe or too many hooks in the water etc...
You might have to check your state, but HERE, the possom cops can come into your house and check your freezer, look at all your junk, go driving across your land to get to some poor deer hunter just to see if he is doing something wrong. NOT!!!! They have most of the general public believing that they can and no one stands up to them. IF you do not allow them into your place, the worst they can do is have sanctions on your hunting privileges. IF you let them in, they WILL find some chicken shit reason to give you a ticket or take you to jail.
Make nice with your local law enf, make nice with the local prosecuting attorney. HERE, for the most part, possom cops write a citation and the state's attorney will not prosecute a junk ticket(if you respectfully challenge it). Also, HERE, you can pay a ticket over the counter and wind up with a criminal history from it.(which is afoul of charges that can result in jail time/give you a criminal history) HERE, they have very few friends in the among the judges and prosecutors....so just a word to everyone...KNOW your rights and if you don't know them, learn them.
I could go on and on and give examples of illegalities and things you need to know if you're a hunter, but bottom line, they are law enforcement... if a cop can't do it, then neither can they.
73, Mark


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

steve IN said:


> The DNR is a boot jack thug organization that needs to be eliminated. I for one am tired of feeding these deer and other wildlife that they use as job security. A police officer has to have a warrant to even come on your property to search for manything. The DNR just do it out spite or because their ego's are bigger than the stubby little appendage in thier pants. Just another example of a over reaching government beuracracy.


I agree, they have become political in our state the last few years.....I'm all for wildlife biology and conservation but when the biologist stop making the rules in the best interest of our wildlife and start bowing to political pressures they cease to do an effective job.....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

glasswrongsize said:


> Harrumph!!
> Around my neck of the woods, the possum cops are jerks. They are a division of State police and are even worse than the seat-belt-ticket-writing brothers. I know a decent trooper that gave up being a possum cop because, in his explanation, he rarely caught criminals. He mostly ended up writing tickets to a poor family out for a cheap family time and someone didn't have a whistle in the canoe or too many hooks in the water etc...
> You might have to check your state, but HERE, the possom cops can come into your house and check your freezer, look at all your junk, go driving across your land to get to some poor deer hunter just to see if he is doing something wrong. NOT!!!! They have most of the general public believing that they can and no one stands up to them. IF you do not allow them into your place, the worst they can do is have sanctions on your hunting privileges. IF you let them in, they WILL find some chicken shit reason to give you a ticket or take you to jail.
> Make nice with your local law enf, make nice with the local prosecuting attorney. HERE, for the most part, possom cops write a citation and the state's attorney will not prosecute a junk ticket(if you respectfully challenge it). Also, HERE, you can pay a ticket over the counter and wind up with a criminal history from it.(which is afoul of charges that can result in jail time/give you a criminal history) HERE, they have very few friends in the among the judges and prosecutors....so just a word to everyone...KNOW your rights and if you don't know them, learn them.
> ...


But tell us how you really feel! Our DNR isn't too bad around these parts. Gotta go to central MN and north and they become much more arrogant and self righteous. It's the biggest reason I don't go fishing up North anymore. That and I've all but forgotten how to fish...


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Thorim said:


> Funny it used to be innocent until proven guilty, know its seem your guilty and you have prove your innocent


Yeah... well, you're just not thinking about the Constitution as a "living document" like Obummer and all these other big gubmint types think...

Later! OL JR


----------

